# Nansulate HomeProtect - any thoughts or experience with it



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Did your co-worker do the work himself?


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

I have not used Nansulate, but I have used an additive by Hy-Tech:
http://hytechsales.com/insulating_paint_additives.html

At first, I was skeptical. I purchased enough for 1 gallon to try. I painted the ceiling of the hallway of my ranch house in Illinois. During mid November, later that year, I was in the attic working on some electrical stuff, and had moved the insulation above one of the bedrooms. The backside of the sheetrock was very warm to the touch. I then went over the hallway, and checked the same, and it was cool to the touch! WoW! It had worked. I since have painted the outside walls to the bedrooms and bath, and noticed a huge difference. I also coated the subfloor of my bathroom with their Barrier Coat#85 prior to installing electric warm tile floor heat system, and have noticed similar results. Instead of installing a water heater blanket, I mixed a small batch of enamel and painted the outside of my 1976 water heater. Instead of being very warm to the touch on the outside, it is now cool, and I turned the thermostat down under the normal setting. This past summer I painted my entire living/dining room, and cannot wait to see the results this winter.
Now, results may vary, but these are my results. I bought the additive, and added directly to my standard latex paint. As they say, it does add a bit of texture, but my walls were textured already, so no biggie for me. I also noticed that if you are mixing an entire gallon, buy a 2 gallon container with lid. The entire contents will not fit in a single gallon can. Also, I added about 4-8 oz. of flowtrol, which helps with "spreadability" of the paint. The additive tends to thicken it up, and the flowtrol helps. 
It looks as if their prices have gone up quite a bit, but in bulk they offer free shipping. Still cheaper than insulation. 
Word of caution... there are imitators out there, and they are not as effective. Been there done that.

TJ


BTW... I am in no way affiliated with them. The link is not a referral link. I just like spreading the word about a good thing, and like saving energy (and money), and think others will enjoy the same.
If you questions, please ask.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

TJ, if this paint is used to paint the surface of a stud where drywall is attached, do you think it would prevent cold air from outdoors transferring through the studs and drywall into a room?


----------



## BimmerRacer (Feb 27, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Did your co-worker do the work himself?


He did, its just like applying regular paint, from what I understand


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> TJ, if this paint is used to paint the surface of a stud where drywall is attached, do you think it would prevent cold air from outdoors transferring through the studs and drywall into a room?


Quite possibly. Why not just paint the whole wall? Can be mixed with the primer, and then top coated with whatever paint you want. The nice thing is, no matter how may times you top coat with regular paint, it still works.


----------

